# The grave digger



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

This is my grave digger in progres. He is so creepy in person that my family makes me face him to the corner so he wont "stare" at them all the time...
gravedigger.flv video by hidehoman - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid42.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid42.photobucket.com/albums/e339/hidehoman/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@e339/hidehoman/gravedigger


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's cool looking prop hidehoman. That's funny about the family too.


----------



## ksshane (Sep 27, 2006)

LOL... now he is cool...I like 'em


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

lookin' good - what did you use for the motion?

I know what you mean about having to "hide" the prop - my wife made me move all the pvc framed zombies out of the livingroom because they would startle her and she'd scream every morning.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

he's awesome. hehe. 
What kind of motor turns him?
I know what you mean by the family not liking props, or finding them too creepy. I have one who is only 3 feet tall, and affectionately named Morris, and he has to stay in the corner, covered, in the basement as per family request...poor lil guy.


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

Well he is just you simple oscillating table fan. He now has arms and is getting ready to mate up to his lower body. I used a dollar store garbage can to make his lower body, a 2x4 runs down for each leg into knee high rubber work boots that were then filled with cement. after it was all dry I put his pants on a fixed them to the garbage can. free standing prop.....I hope. I got the idea from an old cowboy that made ashtrays that way. He used jeans and cowboy boots and would fill the bucket with sand for free standing ashtrays around his store.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Great Prop!!!!! Is that a mask?


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

morgan8586 said:


> Great Prop!!!!! Is that a mask?


yep cheap wally world mask. With roll on ball and print off iris eyes. Over a cheap plastic skull. Total cost for this prop is only about $20.00 the fan was a garbage find and all the clothing was from a thrift store that has all its clothing for a dollar. so he was a very cheap prop. 
He was based on the caretaker at the haunted mansion. Today I found the bluprints for the original caretaker and the skinny dog that shakes so next year I am going to rebuild him and the dog from the blueprints just like the one at Disney Land. I could not believe how simple most of the haunted masion stuff is. its all based on simple motor movment. Most of it needs a deep base or stage to work from but I think I can make most of it work from the lawn. Infact I think you could make the entire ride if you wanted. well except the doombuggys.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah that is good ...great prop


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats cool im doing something like that 1/2 is done i used a same fan but it has a delay as it turns it stops then continues


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I love what you did with a cheap mask and a junk fan. It looks fantastic.


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

I would definitely stay out of that cemetery....love the mask and the all observant motion.

Dennis


----------



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

Where did you find the Haunted Mansion specs? I made a (semi-moving) gravekeeper (don't ask) this year, and I'd love to make a shaking dog next year, if you don't mind sharing the secret...


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

google Disney blueprints.


----------



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

Very cool. Thank you, hidehoman!


----------

